# Viper Alarm - bit writer vs. XKloader3



## itolond (Aug 1, 2019)

Hi Forum,

Hopefully a quick question - XKloader3 vs Bitwriter - for my 5806v can i achieve the same functions to configure my alarm via the XKloader3 (and i don't need to get a bitwriter?)

any good oil on using the XK3?


----------



## marco11991 (Sep 18, 2021)

yes you can I have a 5706v that I use my xkloader3 on and have not had any issues with bitwriter


----------

